# Big Snow in Tulsa, OK Area



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok.. so the blizzard finally ended and we ventured out to get some pictures.. by "we" I mean my wife
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The cows were pretty cold but they huddled right up next to the barn and got through it ok..







As you can see, the snow was in these large piles all over the yard. Anywhere from 12" to more than 4' in other areas.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 1, 2011)

hey Jeff, Now we are getting it here in north central Illinois , but we are more used to it!

I have butts in the smoker and have to shovel my path back to the house every time I go between the house and my shop!

we are suppose to get 20" over night


----------



## les3176 (Feb 1, 2011)

You can keep it!!! Too bad they are calling for the freezing rain then snows gonna start again!! Gotta love mother nature! we should be used to this as this is normal winter round here.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2011)

OK I will show my City slicker side, but why were the cows not in the barn???


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> OK I will show my City slicker side, but why were the cows not in the barn???




Well.. the cows are not mine. I rent out my pasture for grazing but the barn is where I store most of the smokers that I don't regularly use. I also have lots of wood, mowers, power equipment and other things in the barn that I don't want poop all over so I keep it all gated up. The barn is not part of the rental agreement.

Great question though


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> RdKnB said:
> 
> 
> > OK I will show my City slicker side, but why were the cows not in the barn???
> ...


They aren't your cows,
But--But--But What if one of those cows just happened to slip & fall into one or two of your smokers, would you allow him to freeze to death, or would you warm him up a little?

Bear


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 1, 2011)

Getting it here today too.  Supposed to go until tomorrow morning.  Looks like a good night for BBQ pork pizza from the freezer stash. 

Stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to my world Jeff. I am so sick of winter!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> > RdKnB said:
> ...


Well of course I'd have to give him a little fire to sleep by.. say somewhere around 225 degrees or so.. maybe a little smoke for good measure..


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 1, 2011)

Those poor cows!  I felt so sorry for them today.  I kept thinking that maybe the guy who rents the pasture might show up and take them off to HIS barn that he (presumably) has somewhere, but he didn't.  I guess they'll be okay.  Just FYI, there are actually 5 cows, and only 4 of them were outside.  The 5th is smaller and managed to squeeze into the little shed next to the barn.  LOL!!!!  I guess he can stay there....actually, I hope he can figure out how to get back OUT of the little shed.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

I knew I should have made a smokehouse out of that shed!!


----------



## arnie (Feb 1, 2011)

Strange, when I saw the cows all I thought of was brisket. Must be my OSD acting up   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We're in the middle of the blizzard now, heavy snow with 30 - 40 mph winds


----------



## jmk3921 (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2011)

Abigail4476 said:


> Those poor cows!  I felt so sorry for them today.  I kept thinking that maybe the guy who rents the pasture might show up and take them off to HIS barn that he (presumably) has somewhere, but he didn't.  I guess they'll be okay.  Just FYI, there are actually 5 cows, and only 4 of them were outside.  The 5th is smaller and managed to squeeze into the little shed next to the barn.  LOL!!!!  I guess he can stay there....actually, I hope he can figure out how to get back OUT of the little shed.




Hmmm Veal lol


----------



## garyt (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry guys, born and raised in northern Wisconsin, now live in the middle of the state.I am used to 24 to 36 inches overnight, but doesn't happen now that I am out of the Snowbelt, now all we get is that pesky 4 inches at a time that isn't worth taking the snow blower out but if I don't the wife complains.


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 1, 2011)

Still snowin and blowin here in the KC area. I-70 closed from KC to St. Louis. Saw that I-44 was closed from Springfield Mo. to the OK border, must be closed at least to Tulsa? Sittin here at work. Only 5 out of @20 people made it in. Pretty slow round here. Cant wait till I have to go outside.


----------



## tigerregis (Feb 1, 2011)

First of all they are either heifers or steers; second cattle do better outside with a wind break than in a barn. Why feel sorry for them, when you going to eat them shortly?


----------



## ak1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gotta give it to ya Bear! You're always thinking of what's best!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Bearcarver said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> > RdKnB said:
> ...


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 1, 2011)

They're heifers (not supposed to say cows?).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'm happy to hear that they do better outside.  Now I won't feel so bad for them.  Eat them?  My kids have named them!  lol

One of the smaller *heifers* managed to squeeze into the little shed next to our barn.   I hope she can find her way out again, because I'm definitely not going in after her!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


tigerregis said:


> First of all they are either heifers or steers; second cattle do better outside with a wind break than in a barn. Why feel sorry for them, when you going to eat them shortly?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Abigail4476 said:


> They're heifers (not supposed to say cows?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if she can't get out, maybe I'll just go ahead and build that smokehouse I was mentioning earlier. I'll have my first test subject built in


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff I would suggest if that heifer can't get out you wait till 5 minutes after her last breath and help her out of the shed


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

> Hmmm Veal lol




 Like your thinkin  -


----------



## meateater (Feb 1, 2011)

Put me down for a cowboy ribeye or two.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey folks for once this winter we are not getting anything but a little drizzle of rain here in the Appalachian Mountains of Southwestern Virginia,  temps are a balmy 45 degrees!   We have had our share this winter plus lots of just plain cold weather.  I hope all of you are staying warm and that none of you lose power....been there done that last winter...5 days no electricity in a fully electric home with one set of gas logs, those things are wonderful, we have a well instead of the city water so no water for 5 days, we made it 3 days, loaded up in Dad's 4X4 and went to our lake house, electricity, TV, telephone, and all the niceties of life again but some folks were without power for over 2 weeks.  I sure hope you folks all stay safe, and that none of you loose power!  From your friend in the Appalachians, Stay safe, I would hate it if anyone got hurt or killed in this mess, and it can happen, so just be careful and stay warm, winter will be gone soon enough!!!

Barry Scott Ratliff


----------



## smokermark (Feb 2, 2011)

You should have fixed that roof while the sun was shining....


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 2, 2011)

All of this snow and cold this year has convinced me tha tI do not have what it takes to live any further north than I already do....

Glad u guys got through it ok, Dont worry too much about those cowd My dads place has a big barn on it and the cows are never alowed in,,, They have no respect for the Furniture..


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm, high here today 80, but it's supposed to be mostly cloudy. I guess the clouds are from the storm over the north. Stay safe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2011)

Hrumph!!!

Freezing rain here for the last 36 hours---Pouring & freezing right now---Hoping the temp goes above freezing soon!---Even my Gravely can't snowblow ICE!!

Bear


----------



## arnie (Feb 2, 2011)

Abigail4476 said:


> They're heifers (not supposed to say cows?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of them are named TBone?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2011)

Arnie said:


> How many of them are named TBone?


LOL---"TBone"----Beauty Arnie!

Three steers, TBone, Brisket, and Chuckie.

Bear


----------

